# Restoring Seat Covering



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm looking for hints as to how I would go about getting ink out of vinyl? As well as gum and grease out of fabric? So far I've tried, windex, rubbing alcohol, and acetone. The only thing that even faded the ink was acetone. First hand experience would be more than appreciated.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

like the old school int, try a magic eraser. After a few minutes of scrubbing I got the sun fade out of my light switch panel. Its worth a try


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Ask in the detailing forum.
Just a wild guess, but hair spray might work. It can get ink out of clothes.
Also what about Goo Gone?


----------



## skunksweat (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Restoring Seat Covering (skaterhernandez4)*

use "Lectric Shave" Pre- electric shave. it gets ink out of anything!


----------

